# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Рабочий стол на вашем компьютере.

## Mitrej

Вот мой Рабочий стол.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Holper

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Майне

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Stych

У мну так)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Пацаваца

А вот мой на данный момент
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

а вот мну лошад:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Pasha_49

Временный мой:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Marusja

сейчас такой  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Nietzsches

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] гг..)

----------


## Asteriks

..

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## HARON

Просто
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Femida

Вот...
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Banderlogen

Нерабочий беспорядок...

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Что это? Два моника? Во буржуй

----------


## Akasey

люблю минимализм

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sasha

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

такой

----------


## АВИАТОР

Мой стол. Слева дневной режим, справа-ночной.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

мой на сегодняшний день
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Femida

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Serj_2k

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

моё добро
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
вот так и живём =)
вообще, обои меняю крайне редко

----------


## Asteriks

Ага, попался. Вот у кого есть Adobe Image Ready! Закачай-ка мне свой фотошоп, пожалуйста!

----------


## Vanya

ахах 
да пожалуйста =)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
собираем в тотал коммандере

----------


## Pasha_49

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]      [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Я на Win 7


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Порядок позже наведу.

----------


## Vanya

счас вот такое 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Уборочку сделала.

----------


## Asteriks

Хм.. сегодня такую фишку интересную поставила, прямо воз дров. Смотрится настолько необычно, тем более, что корпус монитора серый, что решила показать вам:

----------


## PatR!oT

вот как то так ))))

----------


## Ivizil

А вот и мой рабочий стол..
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## JAHolper

Не видно)

----------


## Vanya

такой раб. стол =)
 а это такой 2й раб. стол =)

----------


## JAHolper

Вот мой рабочий стол.


Ну и так же второй рабочий стол. =)

----------

